# corner roller



## andrewjoseph (Jan 26, 2009)

should I purchase a corner roller? I finish a few basements a year. It appears they cost 130 to 175$. I tape with a banjo and smooth the tape with my fingers and a knife. Would this tool help me make my work better and quicker? Would it be a worthwhile purchase? 

Thanks for you input.
:wheelchair:


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

No, in my opinion it wouldn't save you any time. It is more for people who use the flushers, not for people who fill by hand.


----------



## Rx8 (Jan 3, 2009)

TBH if you use your cloth corner roller (for applying the mud) when its dry will get your tape almost as tight as a corner roller would, and for the low price is 10-15 bucks :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

If you were going to get a roller you might want to go ahead and get a flusher. Taping inside corners is the most time consuming step to taping, IMO. If you go to All-Wall.com they have some cheaper versions of such tools that might be a better buy for someone that does not tape all the time but wants to be faster when they do.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd spring for the roller and then possibly get the flusher later if need be. 
By rolling the tape in, you'll end up with a rill good corner with minimum fuss...

However,
I always giggle when I see a "builder's" drywall work. Maybe by the time you guys finally finish making a mess the HO is just glad you are done even though they are thinking they could have done a better job than that! :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with *P*rocktologist:whistling, also, don't worry about the cost because it'll last for years.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Get the roller. It will pay for itself on the first basement.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

when wiping down by hand you can close the banjo enough to where its easy to wipe down with a knife. i would only use a roller if you were folowing it with a angle tool of some sort .


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> I'd spring for the roller and then possibly get the flusher later if need be.
> By rolling the tape in, you'll end up with a rill good corner with minimum fuss...
> 
> However,
> I always giggle when I see a "builder's" drywall work. Maybe by the time you guys finally finish making a mess the HO is just glad you are done even though they are thinking they could have done a better job than that! :laughing:


Well drywall finishing was the first things I was taught. My boss at the time hired a pro taper sub and gave me to him and said "This is your helper. Teach him everything you know." I would help him on every house. Taping has always been a favorite to me. I have not seen a better taper than my mentor. "Bulider taper" or a taper sub. I am a carpenter and I do everything the same as my taper mentor did when I tape!


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Well drywall finishing was the first things I was taught. My boss at the time hired a pro taper sub and gave me to him and said "This is your helper. Teach him everything you know." I would help him on every house. Taping has always been a favorite to me. I have not seen a better taper than my mentor. "Bulider taper" or a taper sub. I am a carpenter and I do everything the same as my taper mentor did when I tape!


That's Great, Frank! You are an exception to the rule though. 
Shoot, I've hired "cubbies" over the years and after five houses they still can't even spot screws properly, let alone tape and finish a job. :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> That's Great, Frank! You are an exception to the rule though.
> Shoot, I've hired "cubbies" over the years and after five houses they still can't even spot screws properly, let alone tape and finish a job. :laughing:


Don't get me started on spoting screws!!! I think thats where everyone starts out and thats when the boss decides to take them out most of the time. Its funny cause we are taping a house right now and I don't know how many times I told those guys and showed those guys how to do it correctly but I just end up doing myself. My A.D.D. keeps me from ever being a sub but if I ever had to do it I would be a taper! You guys rock.... no punn intended.:thumbup:


----------

